# 34th Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet.  Sept 27-29, 2019



## jrapoza (Aug 11, 2019)

34th Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet.

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertonwn / Breinigsville, PA 18031

Dates are,  Sept 27 to Sep 29, 2019

Gates open at 4:00 PM on Friday Sept 27, 2019.

Cost are $40.00 per day or $100.00 for all 3 days. 

We teamed up this weekend with the Velodrome 3 days of bicycle fun.

The rules are simple. 

1.  PARK IN DESIGNATED AREA DON'T TEAR UP THE FIRE DEPARTMENT FIELD.
2. IF YOU BRING IT TO THE SWAP MEET YOU TAKE IT HOME WITH YOU.
3. ACT RESPONSIBLE.

Show up anytime you want *after 4:00pm Friday September 27*

The meet runs 24 hours a day and ends on Sunday Sept 29, 2019 at 12:00 pm.

Please respect the Fire Departments property and wishes and be off the property Sunday September 29, 2019 at 1:00 pm.

If you brought it with you take home with you.

Please call Joe Rapoza with questions and concerns 508-558-5129

Thank you very much see you at swap meet.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 11, 2019)

I’ll be there!


----------



## jrapoza (Aug 22, 2019)

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 26, 2019)

Holy poope...I might actually be able to go this year


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2019)

Euphman06 said:


> Holy &#!^e...I might actually be able to go this year



This is right in your backyard, how have you missed as single one?


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 30, 2019)

Always a weekend that Im working both days. Seems to have maybe caught a break this year though withy schedule

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 8, 2019)

Same crowd should attend this swap too. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...ber-12th-hagerstown-md-bbq-live-music.158216/


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 9, 2019)

I will only be able to show up Sunday but have some great original paint bikes to sell   -hopalong Cassidy tricycle ,Columbia motorbike 39 Shelby 1939 bunch of other thing I cant think of now  .


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 16, 2019)

Is anyone coming from Lancaster that can deliver me a bicycle. Please call me directly. 508 558 5129


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 20, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> This is right in your backyard, how have you missed as single one?



Are you located near Freeport, Me. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## jd56 (Sep 21, 2019)

Just had shoulder surgery and cant drive for at least the weekend of the show.
I have lots to see too...daggum it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetmechco (Sep 22, 2019)

Is this show open to the general public on Friday the 27th?


----------



## mike j (Sep 22, 2019)

After 4:00 PM all are welcome.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 22, 2019)

jd56 said:


> Just had shoulder surgery and cant drive for at least the weekend of the show.
> I have lots to see too...daggum it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Time for an uber!


----------



## Jetmechco (Sep 22, 2019)

mike j said:


> After 4:00 PM all are welcome.



Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2019)

jrapoza said:


> Are you located near Freeport, Me.
> 
> Thank you, Joe



Not really,  Why do you ask?  I'm not going to be able to make the show this year.


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Feb 4, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> I will only be able to show up Sunday but have some great original paint bikes to sell   -hopalong Cassidy tricycle ,Columbia motorbike 39 Shelby 1939 bunch of other thing I cant think of now  .



Do you still have Hopalong tricycle?


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 5, 2020)

No sold it before the show last year


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Feb 5, 2020)

Ok thx :/


----------

